# 🇵🇹 Portuguese Liga Preview 22/23 🇵🇹



## FTN (Aug 4, 2022)

All the transfers & team news ahead of the new season 

*FC Porto*  https://bit.ly/FCPorto_22-23

*SL Benfica*  https://bit.ly/Benfica_22-23


----------

